# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Φρούτα και λαχανικά σε 4 βδομάδων μπατζι

## nogaf

Γεια σας , έχω ένα παπαγαλακι το οποίο το ταιζω με την κρεμουλα του είναι περίπου 25 26 ημερών. Σήμερα του έβαλα στο κουτάκι του millet (από αυτά που είναι σε κλαδάκια) γιατί το είχα παρατηρήσει να αναζητά και να ψάχνει και άλλα πράγματα να βάλει στο στόμα του. Έτσι λοιπόν έψαξα στο ίντερνετ και είδα ότι μπορώ να του δώσω το μιλλετ. Ωστόσο στο σάιτ αυτό έλεγε ότι ίσως να του πάρει μερικές φορές να καταλάβει πως να το φάει κτλ, αλλά το δικό άρχισε να το τρώει κατευθείαν. Για αυτό και αναρωτήθηκα αν επιτρέπεται να του δώσω κανενα φρουτακι ή κάποιο λαχανικό , έτσι ώστε να τα συνηθίσει από μικρό και να τα τρώει αργότερα στη ζωή του. Δεν βρήκα παρόμοια πληροφορία στο ίντερνετ για αυτό και αποφάσισα να σας ρωτήσω εδώ. Ευχαριστώ πολύ προκαταβολικά

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 9 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

